# Show us your bling!



## aly888

Following on from the 'show us your dress' thread I thought we should have one for our engagement and/or wedding rings too :thumbup: Although I do have a sneaky ulterior motive as we are currently shopping for our wedding bands. lol

So go on then girlies...share :thumbup:


----------



## dani_tinks

My promise ring and my engagement ring
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/166336_10150131081860362_518055361_7899716_7971534_n.jpg
and this will be my wedding band
https://www.stepheneinhorn.co.uk/product_images/large_images/J1567YXX.jpg
Its by stephen einhorn and its 14 carat yellow gold


----------



## Feltzy

I just ordered my wedding ring yesterday :happydance:

Here's the link for it
https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webst...e+gold+quarter+carat+round+and+baguette+ring/

and this is the link for my engagement ring 
https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/4308859/18ct+white+gold+third+carat+diamond+solitaire+ring/


----------



## ttcmikeandme

I wish I could get married every 5 years, I loved planning my wedding and still occasionally help plan family/friends weddings :) Here is mine engagement and wedding ring (I have two wedding bands, one for each side, but normally only wear one!)

https://i42.tinypic.com/xelies.jpg


----------



## KittieB

My engagement ring is very similar to this one, but the square in the middle is smaller and it has more diamonds on the shoulders

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/4879422/18ct+white+gold+1/3+carat+princessa+diamond+ring/

This is the wedding ring I'm thinking of getting

https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webst...+gold+quarter+carat+channel+set+diamond+ring/

:flower:


----------



## Redhead84

This is my engagement ring

https://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/...+287466-s+5-r+201323351-t+-ri+-ni+0-x+-pu+-f+

Having a wedding band made of plain platinum, I'm a girl of simple tastes... well in jewellery anyway!


----------



## comotion89

dont know how to upload pics lol but heres the links
this is my promise ring
https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/...+diamond+princessa+ring+with+two+stone+twist/

This is my engagement ring
https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webst...gold+half+carat+diamond+solitaire+twist+ring/

adn even though weve got 3 years weve bought our wedding bands hah cant find a pic of that for some reason but its a wishbone shape


----------



## tentoes92

This is my engagement ring :)
https://pbckt.com/py.RoeQ3d


----------



## Hannah's Mom

woops double post


----------



## Hannah's Mom

this is mine :thumbup:

https://www.madisondiamondrings.co.uk/Diamond_single_stone_rings/8.html

x x x


----------



## aly888

Such a sparkly thread :) Beautiful ladies

Here's mine... Very simple solitaire on white gold (needs re-coating already :()

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/8e666cde.jpg


----------

